# Smoking Ribs for the Beginning Genius



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

BARBECUING RIBS FOR THE BEGINNING GENIUS

PRESENTED ONE STEP AT A TIME



Spares or Baby Backs?

There are two basic kinds of pork ribs: spare ribs and “baby backs.” They come from different parts of the animal. Spare ribs come from the belly side of the animal. Baby back ribs (a k a BBs) come from the – wait for it – back. BBs are also known as loin backs and loin ribs. It may ease some worries to know that BBs do not come from baby pigs. 

Baby backs have a higher percentage of meat to bone, are easier to prepare and easier to eat. Spare ribs involve a lot more. Human perversity being both innate and perverse, the more you know about ribs, and the better you learn to prepare them, the more you’ll prefer spares. Naturally, your guests, rogue and peasant knaves all, will prefer BBs. Go figure. 

Purchasing the Ribs

If you know something about ribs in general, and know how a particular slab is trimmed, the type of animal from which it was taken, etc., etc., you can tell a lot by size and weight. However, you never know those things, so they’re not going to help much, are they?

This means there isn’t that much I can tell you without going into so many contingencies I’d pass out from self-boredom. So... With spares, look for slabs which don’t carry too much fat and which seem to show plenty of meat between the bones. Avoid slabs which seem absurdly large or small. Baby backs are from a part of the pig which doesn’t carry much fat anyway, so large fat deposits aren’t a concern. Again, look for meat between the bones. 

Removing the membrane

Removing the membrane allows you to season both sides of the ribs, and removes tissue that is tasteless, tough, and has a tendency to get caught between diners' teeth. Full-service butcher shops with butchers who know what they’re doing are becoming as rare as hen’s teeth. If you’re lucky enough to buy your ribs from one, ask her to remove the membrane for you. If, like most, you’re unlucky in butchers, here’s how: 

There are two membranes on the back of the ribs. The top membrane, is thin and transparent, and for most preparations, should be removed during the trimming. If you do no other trimming, pull it off before seasoning. The other “membrane” is heavy, thick, fatty and is actually not a membrane but the bone pockets. Leave it alone. 

Taking off the membrane is usually the last part of the trimming process. To remove it, lift a corner with a butter knife, the handle of the spoon, any dull tool or a finger; then grab that corner with a dry paper towel and peel back the membrane. The paper towel will give you an excellent grip on the otherwise slippery membrane.

Another way to remove the membrane is by finishing the slabs of ribs over direct heat on a grill, and charring it off. This is very useful for catering situations; but a pit of a pain at home. Despite the extra trouble, eventually you should try a grill finish to see if you think it's worth the extra trouble.

The Beginner’s Best Strategy

Experienced pitmasters get the "falling off the bone" question a lot from newbies. Very few experienced barbecuers like their rib meat that tender. Once we've bowed to the pressure from our Significant Others, and met the challenge of getting it that soft, we find the exercise was in vain and we prefer a little "pull" to our ribs

The best spare rib preparation for beginners is 3, 2, 1. For baby backs, it's 2, 1, 1. What do these numbers mean? The first number is time in the chamber at 225 - 235, unfoiled. The second number is time in the chamber at the same temperature, wrapped in a foil packet with a little moisutre. The third number is time in the chamber at the same temperature, with the foil opened, and occasional basting.

The result is a fairly tender (bordering on too tender) rib. The method is fairly certain, works well with less than excellent meat, is largely based on time cues (easier for beginners than touch and appearance); and is emotionally easier on most beginners than keeping the door closed for 6 hour or so.

The more experience you have with smoking in general and ribs in particular, the more likely you are to prefer your ribs cooked without foiling. 

Trimming Spares.

Depending on where and when you bought your spares, some or all of the trimming may already have been done. Lay your slab flat, back up. That is, with the curve of the bones facing so the top of the cup is up (U). 

• The meat may extend beyond the bones and onto a complex system of cartilage. The cartilaginous part is called the “rib tip.” Tips are messy eating and somewhat fatty. Naturally, some folks think they’re the best part of the slab. They are usually removed for restaurant service and competitions. When they are removed, the remaining ribs are usually referred to as “St. Louis,” or “Kansas City” style. 

• On the end with the longer ribs, there may be a spongy bone separated from the ribs by cartilage. The bone is part of the sternum and called the “chine.” (Chine, by the way is a generic term for a straight bone attached to a number of ribs. It can be chest or back.) 

• Running more or less the length of the back may be a flap of meat. Happily, it’s called the flap. 

• On the end with the shorter-length ribs may be a triangular flap of meat. It’s sometimes called the brisket (although the same term is sometimes used to refer to meat at the chine). Also, the very shortest ribs may not run straight, and appear tangled. 

The chine, flap, brisket, and splayed ribs are, more or less, undesirable. Remove the chine bone completely by cutting through the cartilage near the top or the ribs with a heavy knife or cleaver. Rest your free hand on the knife’s spine and rock it through. Remove the brisket up to where the bones are not tangled. Remove the flap by bending it back and cutting parallel to the slab. Try and leave a little bit, about 1/2" of flap attached. It presents a great appearance, and it’s a nice, contrasting texture on the finished rib. Reserve any piece with meat on it. 

I prefer tips on, to tips off. But if you want to trim to "St Louis," hold the rib ends with one hand, grab the tip ends with the other and flex the slab back and forth until you get an idea of where the bones end and the cartilage ends. Then lay the ribs flat on your board and lightly score the line you think you’ll want to cut along. Test again to make sure you’re close to the top of the bone by flexing, then cut through the cartilage with a heavy knife or cleaver. 

If you’re leaving the ribs whole, there’s a finishing cut you may want to make. There’s a cartilage system in the tips which runs perpendicular to the ribs themselves. If the ribs are served as pairs or partial slabs, this cartilage will be difficult for the diner to cut through. Cutting through this, between the cartilaginous tips is not easy because the tips run at an angle off the bone-end. To make the trim, turn the ribs so the tips face you. Put your index finger between the tops of the two longest bones and press slightly as you draw your finger towards your body, angling the line slightly towards the small ends. Now try and run a knife point between the tips. Once you’ve got the idea of how the cartilage runs, try and make a short cut from the end of the top to the top of the bone. These cuts will make the top of the slab look something like toes. 

If this sounds too technical, forget it. Instead, after the ribs are cooked, cut the slab into individual ribs for service. What’s difficult to do on a plate, is easy on your board. 

SLATHER

Remove the ribs from the fridge. Use a "slather" to create a base for the dry rub. Most people use plain yellow aka ballpark mustard (You won't taste it on the final product, it's mostly vinegar and turmeric). I prefer a slather with a little taste. Consider: 1/2 mayo, 1/2 Dijon plus a tbs or two or Worcestershire and a little chipotle hot sauce. Or, follow your fancy.

RUB

Season the ribs well, on both sides, with a dry rub, the largest component of which is brown sugar. For instance: 8 tbs brown sugar, 3 tbs Morton kosher salt, 1 tbs paprika, 1 tbs fresh cracked black pepper, 1/2 tbs granulated garlic, 1/2 tbs granulated onion, 1/2 tbs dry ginger, 1 tsp "five spice" powder, 1/2 tsp thyme. Also slather and rub the reserved trimmings such as the flap and (if they were separated) tips. 

You can cook immediately, or return the ribs to the fridge for a little marination. A few years ago, a dry marinade was very popular. Now, not so much. It’s generally agreed that dry (and slathered) spices get maximum penetration within half an hour. 

THE COOK

Allow the ribs to come to room temperature, about 45 minutes. Prep the smoker to run at 225 - 235. Use a water pan!

Place the ribs on the grate, bone side down. Lay on the trimmings as well. If your smoker runs evenly from side to side, walk away for three hours. If not, rotate the ribs at the one and a half hour point. Stay out of the cook chamber. Do only what you have to do to keep the temperature steady.

At the three hour point remove the ribs from the cook chamber and close the chamber door. Wrap the slabs in foil packets (you can put two whole slabs in a packet -- bone to bone -- if you've got a space problem, and add a little liquid before you seal the packet up. Beer is an excellent choice. So are juices and/or barbecue sauce.

Return the packets to the cook chamber, and lay them bone side up if one slab to the pack, and close the chamber. You don't need a water pan for this part of the process. Nor do you need to burn chip or chunk for smoke. At the one hour point, rotate the meat if your smoker runs unevenly. Otherwise, keep the chamber door closed. Tend the fire when you must, but keep the firebox door(s) closed as much as possible too.

After two hours in foil, turn the slabs bone side down and open the foil so the meat is exposed. You do not have to remove the foil from the chamber, you can fold the edges to make little pans, but you can remove it if you want. Sauce the ribs with a thin coat of your finishing sauce. Close the chamber, and cook for half an hour, and apply more sauce. After fifteen minutes more, begin testing for doneness and applying sauce every fifteen minutes.

To test for doneness: A clock does not test for doneness in barbecue. Pick up a slab of ribs with a pair of tongs, by holding the slab at one of the middle ribs. If the ends of the slab point straight down (an upside down U) the ribs are tender. Serve, or (better) remove them, wrap them and hold them for as long as several hours and reheat just before serving in a hot smoker, medium home oven (300), or (best) directly over a low fire on the grill .

To cook baby backs, adjust the times so that instead of 3, 2, 1, they are 2, 1, 1.

To cook to "fall off the bone," cook 3 hours out of foil and 3 hours in (or 2, 2 for baby backs), and allow only 15 minutes or so to finish the ribs un-foiled. The longer braising period will tenderize the meat to where even your outlaws are happy.

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Good post. One style not mentioned is dry. No sauce at all, maybe a final shake of rub. 6 slabs I did today had minimal trimming, membrane removed, heavy coat of rub on both sides and into the pit. I foiled at first with the SnPP but with the Klose it isn't needed. I just have to flip the ribs over every hour to keep them cooking even, the tuning plates in my small Klose are only 2 inches under the grates so quite a bit of radiant heat. The fat dripping on them and vaporizing adds a lot of flavor in my opinion.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Mary, 

Yes there are other ways. I don't cook like this myself, either. 

It's a method for beginners who don't have a Klose or a Lang or a Backwoods or anything comparable. It's a recipe that keeps things as simple and successful as possible, and gives some experience in getting ribs into and out of the smoker. Once a pitmaster gets the hang of things like good fire control, not using too much chili in the rub, keeping the chamber door closed, etc., a lot of other things become doable. But until then it's nice to get some successes under their belts. The 3,2,1 and 2,2,1 are as close to bulletproof as any rib method gets. 

BDL 

BDL


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Boar, thanks for taking the time to make your post. It's much appreciated. I've checked back at your other thread,"Smoking Ribs for the Soon To Be Expert ", a few time and noticed that it looks like a dead link.

I certainly wouldn't call myself a pitmaster...but I do enjoy smoking and get good results. I smoke at home and at work on the same type of smoker, a Brinkman horizontal smoker. At this point...I could smoke for the entire day with pretty consitent tepmperatures.

I really started to get the handle on smoking this past year, once we got a smoker at work. I've had good/consitant results with shoulders, BB ribs, brisket, ham and sausage but I'm looking to find out a bit more. Which is what led me to check back on your other thread, "Smoking Ribs for the Soon To Be Expert." But the link doesn't connect to a thread.

I'd love to hear any advice you can offer on...what's next?

thanks,
dan

smokingmeatforums, so far this is probably the most helpful forum I've found for smoking meats. Do you know of any other good ones?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It is a dead link. Server problems wouldn't let me post the instructions (same as here). Server problems wouldn't let me take down the link either. Then, I just forgot.

Like it or don't, you're the pitmaster. There are a lot of Brinkmanns, which one? The Smokin' Pit Pro?

Good, consistent results with brisket isn't easy. I congratulate you. If you have specific questions, I'll be glad to answer them. If you're looking for the next step up -- with butt, it's probably injecting; with brisket, it's probably a combination of better meat and injecting; ribs, better meat and rub; birds and fish, brining. Speaking of brining, you can do some interesting things with ribs, too.

Of course, there are always sides, rubs and sauces to keep things interesting.

Well I started this thread to try and get some conversation going on smoking. Unfortunately, the only taker until you has been Mary B. I'm not sure I have much to offer her. In terms of smoking, I'm hoping to get some people that work with small offsets and WSMs and are fairly new to the game.

It's nice to find a group of people who use a similar cooker to yours. The equipment in smoking is very idiosyncratic and different smokers place very different demands on the cook. So, it's a good thing to work with people who have some insight into your processes. You might want to take a look at the National Barbeque News forum: National Barbecue News Forums There are quite a few people there with medium-small and small offsets, as well as a few people who really know how to smoke. There are also a few a-holes. I don't participate there as a result of friction with a couple of them which led to me getting kicked off for awhile. I never went back. Still, most of the participants are good. There's also a good forum at BBQ-4-U.com but only a few small offset users.

BDL


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The day I quit learning you better bury me :roll:I am always open to new ideas and techniques. Just because I can crank out food thats not half bad doesn't mean I know it all! :lol:


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mary, have you ever visit the creamcheese.com (kraft) site? they have an entertaining recipe widget that has bbqing suggestions but a lot of recipe ideas for gatherings/events.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Never been there so I will take a peek. Kraft and BBQ in the same sentence scares me though :smiles:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey BDL!!!!! I'm still trying to get through reading the starter:roll::look: 

Actually it's been mighty hectic here and I am just getting around to the post. I do enjoy a good talk on "Q".

After I have a chance to catch up on things I'll stick my foot in my mouth so:bounce:.....until later:beer:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

oldschool,

hasta la proxima,
BDL


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mary, the entertaining recipe widget on the site also has a variety of dips, appetizers, etc.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I own a WSM and am a member of a competition BBQ team (award winning).

I use the mustard slather BDL described but I might try his mayo slather sometime, I think the dijon would be interesting.

There are 2 websites I like, The Virtual Weber Bullet - For the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker Smoker enthusiast and The Smoke Ring- All you need to know about barbecue

The first has pictures of the spares to St. Louis style BDL describes. Both have tons of information for beginners and others including competitive teams. Lots of pictures too.

MaryB, are you a restauranteur or caterer?

H.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

How about for the guy who doesn't have a "real" smoker, only a fancy weber grill with one of those "smoke" boxes (little cast iron jobs)

possible? 



Or should I just get dads old smoker, he just got a new Bradly Electric job with the little hockey puck things.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you for all this knowledge


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I wanted to address BDL's points one by one but in the interest of a shorter reply I will just cover RP's question in this post.

It's always nice to have a smoker of any type. box you mention is, IMHPO, only good for adding flavor while cooking not for the smoking process. Getting your Dad's old smoker if you can would be perfect but in a less than perfect world.....There is a method that some restaurants use that might help. 

(Disclaimer: In some respects I'm a purist about things so I'd have to say I don;t like this method from a true BBQ sense. It's not one that I would go out of my way to use but I'm also a realist and know of as well as have been in situations that call for alternative solutions. Improvise, adapt and overcome, when in a pinch, is sometimes the only other option.)

The first thing you do is prepare the ribs as BDL has mentioned but you need to marinate the rids for at least a hour in a mixture of 1part Liquid smoke,1/4 part lime Juice and 1 part water. 

Next, go ahead and use your rub normally but no slather is required since the ribs are we from the marinade. The process make it more difficult to use one but not impossible. If you are intent on using a slather you'll have to wait.

Place the ribs on a sheet pan (typically I use half size) 2 per pan. Add 1 cup of water and then wrap the pans first with parchment paper, next with plastic wrap and fianlly with foil. Make usre you have a tight seal around the edge.

Place the ribs in a 225 degree oven for 1hr 45min. Unwrap ribs after that time, drain off water and now apply your slather and finish in a 350 degree oven for 30 minutes. 

Cut ribs into two rib portions and proceede to the grill. Take what ever the final sauce will be and thin to 2:1 sauce to water and depending on the rub, you can also add this to the slather.

Grill the ribs until the sauce starts to carmalize turning frequently and brushing slather after each turn. 

Like I said in the beginning this is just an option for those that don't have a smoker and no matter what.....happy grilling! :beer:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Used to cater almost every weekend until I got hurt(work injury, no more heavy lifting etc.). Now I just cook for friends and family. I vac bag cooked ribs etc then they pick them up. I make a few extra $$$ a summer that way (SSDI isn't much to live on). I only do one big cook a year now as my annual BBQ. By the time I am done its hit the pain meds for the next couple days.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A lot of folks like a lot of sugar in their rubs, I tend to limit it. Here's what I used the last time I smoked some spares:

2 T dark brown sugar ( color isn't THAT important)
2 T kosher salt
2 T sweet paprika
1 T onion powder
1 T ground cumin
1 T dry mustard powder
1 T granulated garlic ( granulated really is better than powder here )
1 T dried basil
3 t ground allspice
3 t ground black pepper
2 t cayenne


Man, I gotta get my hoosierq.com website updated with more recipes and such! And some folks would be simply aghast at allspice in a rub, but I think it lends a bit of Jamaicain jerk flavor, which I happen to like. Another thing I like is spicy stuff, but you'll notice there's only 2 teaspoons of cayenne in the rub, no other hot chili powders at all. I prefer to add my heat from a zesty, robust dipping sauce at serving time. 

Weather report for Salt Lake City is claiming a warm and sunny weekend. Think I'll be shopping for some ribs friday...

mjb.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the info everyone has provided. Since I haven't really cooked Spare Ribs on the smokers I think I'll start with that. I may be eating a lot of spare ribs this summer 


I'm not sure of the model of the smokers that I use at work...I've got a few days off...so I'll have to check once I get back to work. 

thanks,

dan


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

If the Weber (I am guessing gas?) has 3 burners that are far enough apart just use the 2 outer ones. leave enough room over one burner to put a foil pan of wood chunks(dry) on top of the burner. Adjust heat to about 250 at grate level(never trust the built in thermometer, they are notoriously inaccurate). Keep adding wood chunks as needed and maybe keep the temp down on that burner to avoid spikes from the smoldering/burning wood. I have done this at my brother in laws house when they decided I was going to cook ribs without advance notice so I didn't tow my big pit up.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

For some reason when I hear Weber, I think only of the Kettle and not the Genesis series. Keep forgetting they have that one and totally missed the "fancy" implication.:blush:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

So far the only Weber under discussion is the Weber Smokey Mountain aka WSM. The WSM is a small "bullet" type smoker. It is, without a doubt, the best smoker of its size at anywhere near the price, the easiest to learn on. The WSM runs on charcoal, may be used with or without water in the water pan, can be set up as a rather dandy little grill, and his highly portable. A WSM can run at 250F for about 10 hours on one load of charcoal on a summers night. The drawbacks to the WSM are its size -- too small to lay a slab of ribs out (although there are workarounds), and it's a bit of a PITA to clean. Cost -- around $250, but you can occasionally find them for less. 

You can do "low and slow" with a gas grill, more or less as Mary described; but most gas grills -- including all the Webers are VERY drafty. The pitmaster must go to some pains to keep old air in and new air out. In my experience, only one burner is necessary to sustain slow cooking and smoking temperatures. However, I recommend cooking the ribs to nearly done with a low temp, indirect heat; then finishing them over higher direct heat. This avoids some drying -- which is hard to prevent in a gas grill (the draftiness, remember?), and puts a nice texure on the ribs. If you do cook this way, cook only until the first signs of scorch. Cook beyond that point and the sugar in the rub and/or sauce will burn and become bitter.

BDL


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

As BDL implies, the WSM is a great little smoker. I have one, it's easy to manipulate and holds temperature very well. It has two racks and water pan elevated above the firering. It runs on charcoal and hardwood, and you can add the smokewood of your choice, or flavored pellets. I love to use a combination of pecan and hickory, or sometimes cherry or apple for pork. the website at The Virtual Weber Bullet - For the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker Smoker enthusiast explains the whole shebang about WSM's. At every bbq competition I've been to I've seen WSM's. It does awesome ribs, brisket, butt, and wait till you try smoked meatloaf.
I can fit up to 3 racks of ribs (bb or st louis) on one rack, and people have got way more than that by using rib racks and a lot of creative rib solutions.
The WSM is hard to find at retail stores (ACE carries them sometimes), but can be found at Amazon. com for $199 (no shipping or tax).


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

thats where I thought a gas grill might be in use.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

That would do it. [egg on face: smilie]

BDL


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

My wife is quite pleased that I'm going to be practicing this summer with spare ribs. I've got to keep trying until I get some good consistent results  It's been years and years since I've had spare ribs and my first batch turned out pretty good. Man are these things tasty! It's got a nice deep complex roasted flavor in the meat. The ribs turned out just a touch over done...still moist and flavorful. But just a touch on the tender side. But all in all...I didn't really have much time to give the fire attention...things turned out really good!

thanks to everyone posting!

dan


----------



## smalltruck (Sep 27, 2007)

Just another one with an offset Brinkman checking in. I also have a gas grill and have used it to smoke, got great results but it is drafty. The more I do my own Q' the less I like to eat out at a 'Q joint. Psst...smoked pineapple slices are very good...sshh don't tell anyone how easy they are

Web sources like wwwthesmokering.com and The Official Web Site for the BBQ Mail List are resources. The porch is a very old site and has many great recipes for sauses and rubs.

Low and slow is the only way...
George


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi again 

Ok...I'm looking for a bit more to try. Can you offer a suggestion for injecting a butt, brining some ribs...a good rub and one good side?

thanks a bunch!
dan


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Fab P is used often for injecting pork, there are tons of good rubs being sold by top KCBS teams. I don't like brining ribs, makes them taste to much like ham and thats not the flavor profile I like. Try experimenting with different woods like fruit woods etc. Some don't mop but I like to use a mop thats 50/50 olive oil cider vinegar. Use a good quality vinegar, it can really make a flavor difference in the bark. For olive oil I use the WalMart brand, to much of it ends up in the bottom of the pit to use expensive oil.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I've been making some more ribs...yum! I'm having good results using different rubs (they're all good!) and using a mop. I'm also taking a liking to using hickory as the major wood and slipping in a little bit of cherry wood as the temp gets up around 150_f_ or so.

I usually use the foil method with exception of the last time I made ribs. I had real good results continuing to mop once an hour and finishing the ribs without foiling. The flavor, texture, moisture and bark turned out really good. Have you got any thoughts on foiling Vs not foiling?

Also...I've got my brothers smoker that I sometimes use at his house and at my house. I've also got a smoker that I use at work, which I get to use quite often. Both are Brinkman offset smokers, although the one at work seems to look like a heavy-duty version having a thicker gauge steel.

Now I'm thinking about getting a smoker of my own. I find myself preferring an offset smoker and using small logs. I've actually looked at the Brinkman at work with a Bullard thermal-imager to see what the temperature variations look like as the smoker is working. I was surprised that it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. (The imager is pretty decent in quality and can detect very small heat differences in real time. It is so sensitive that it can detect your handprint or footprint on the wall or floor after you have walked away).

But this got me thinking about modifications to the smoker and how effective they may be. I was wondering how well modifying the entrance into the smoker are from the fire box would help...and also lowering the discharge chimney from near the top of the smoker to lower more in-line with the cooking grates.

Of course even if these modifications are effective in getting better temperature control can the firebox handle using logs for fuel as opposed to smaller chips or chunks. I really don't want to spend alot of money...but I don't want to buy something that won't cook the way I want it to. What to do?:look:

thanks!

dan


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

SnPP (Smoke N Pit Pro) mods are adding a baffle to cut down on the direct heat from the firebox and as you said, lower the stack to grate level. Many just roll up a piece of flashing and stuff it in the bottom of the stack. When Ihad mine I cut it off and moved it to the end below grate level. These mods are all on the internet if you do a google search. Look at the horizon BBQ pits if you want an offset thats a little more serious.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

When I first got my smoker, the temps I measured at grate level were on the order of 75 - 100 degrees F higher than the the thermometer stuck near the top of the chamber was showing. After extending the stack downward and adding a simple baffle to the firebox hole, the temperature differential is now about 25 degrees. Temps in the smoker section are much more even now.

mjb.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Foiling:

For awhile, foiling dominated the competition barbecue world, sometimes up the highest levels. It's not as popular among serious barbecuers as it used to be. I think it's the best method for learning until the new barbecuer has developed some fire management fire skills, learned not to open the doors unnecessarily, and acquired a little equipment. Foiling is an easy way to cppls ribs successfully, but it's by no means the best way to make ribs.

Mopping:

Mopping has pluses and minuses. Oddly, mopping does not keep meat moist, it's actually drying. This is because during the time the door is open and the cook is mopping, the hot humid air from the cook chamber is replaced with cold, dry air. The fire, burns hotter and drier to replace the heat; and in the end, the meat is dried somewhat. Fortunately, ribs can afford a little drying.

The benefits from mopping are entirely in texture and flavor.

I neither recommend mopping, nor recommend that you don't do it. I sometimes mop ribs.

One thing I do recommend in small, drafty pits like Brinkmann SnPPs is a water pan.

Smoker Choices:

The competition world is turning increasingly away from offsets and increasingly towards double-walled, insulated cabinets -- especially those by Backwoods and Stump's Smokers. If you can afford one of these, it's the best way to go.

The best choice for an under $300 smoker, for nearly everyone is the Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM). Fire management is a breeze -- and that's a huge part of barbecue; it's very portable; it makes a very good, small grill. The knocks on the WSM are that it's difficult to clean, and that it's grate diameter is too small to cook whole slabs of spares or beef ribs laid out flat. Not that these can't be cooked, but it requires some mickey-mousing.

Small, inexpensive offsets are a world unto themselves. The best of the bunch is the Bar B Chef (BBC) sold only by Barbeques Galore. The Brinkmann SnPP is comparable to the Char-Griller, the Silver Smoker, the Hondo and a few others. These are the most difficult type of smoker to use which can still be used well.

You talked about "stick burning," and these are very poor choices. Most of these require some degree of modification to work their best -- the BBC requires the least because most of the modifications are incorporated as part of the design. Small offsets are advertised as doing double duty as large grills. Yes, you can grill on them; but if you're serious about grilling you don't want one as your main grill. The charcoal grates cannot be adjusted relative to the food grates (or vice versa), and the top of the barrel is a tight fit for food and ands. These are probably the most popular smokers in the US more out of ignorance than good sense. Naturally, I've been using one form or another of small offset since 1980.

Modifications:

If you buy a small offset there are certain mods which make them work a lot better. These are: Diverter/Manifold on the cook chamber side, just above the firebox opening; flue lowered to grate height; thermometer hole moved -- or door-mounted thermometer replaced with a probe which can be mounted near the food, and a readout which may be monitored remotely (best); a charcoal basket; and a water pan.

Here's a link explaining most of the mods, and how to do them: http://www.homebbq.com/library/SmokerModifications.pdf

Fortunately, before deciding on which mods to do and not to do; how to do them; where to buy the accessories, etc., you get a chance to come to your senses and choose a 'q that won't make you do all the work.

If, for whatever reason, you decide to get a small offset, let's talk a little before you decide which one to buy. One thing to consider is where you live -- certain regional retailers like Academy and Barbeques Galore offer models you just don't see anywhere else.

Slightly Better Offsets:

This includes the low end Horizons. It all includes the mid-level Brinkmanns and several other manufacturers and pits. Horizon is a company started by a couple of guys who worked for Oklahoma Joe's before that company disappeared and was reborn as an offshoot of New Braunfels. Which is owned by ... well, I'm not sure who owns it right now. Turns out that many of the mainstay names in American barbeque have owned one another over the years.

What characterizes these pits as "slightly better" is their construction -- all 1/4" steel, or 1/4" steel where it counts -- like the firebox, and their larger size. The size makes a huge difference. Especially if you want to burn all wood.

Again, your choice of pits should probably take your area of residence into account. There are good manufacturers all over the country. None really has a lock on the ultimate pit. For what it's worth, most of these mid-sized, mid-priced pits are based on a style called the "Longhorn," which was made by several manufacturers. Brinkmann still makes one. But it ain't cheap.

All wood fires:

You can do it in a small offset, but you don't want to. The fireboxes are too small to support large pieces of wood. Small pieces burn so fast and so hot that any bad piece -- whether slightly green, slightly moldy, slightly wet, or ... -- will just destroy your food. On top of that, you'll have to tend the fire every 45 minutes. Not too bad with a 5 hour rib cook, but **** on a 12 hour brisket you're trying to cook for lunch. That means pulling an all-nighter. Not fun.

If you want a "stick burner," it's worth buying a cooker that will support the habit.

If you buy a small offset, plan on using a charcoal basket, or possibly a propane burner for heat like the Afterburner H. About the charcoal basket, if you go into any forum dedicated to smoking/barbecue you'll find that almost everyone running small pits either uses a WSM or a charcoal basket. It makes your fire last about 40% longer, use about 1/3 less fuel, and require a lot less tending and adjustment. Downside? Costs about $10 and takes about 20 minutes to put together. Worth it? You tell me.

Good luck,
BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

well, 

being the last day of summer and all (when the beaches have no lifeguards, summer is officially over in NJ regardless of temp) I figured I'd have to really do some grilling this weekend. 

I have my ribs coming to room temp after the prep - slather - and rub as we speak and my chips have been soaking for about an hour or 2....

now...i hate to disappoint, but I don't have a smoker or charcoal. Just a crappy ol weber propane and a cast iron smoker box....so I'm kind of "faking it" but will try the best I can...i can regulate temp pretty good on this grill so I think I should be OK. 

I'll be using the cola sauce from webers grilling cook book....i've had it before, and it is one of the best i've ever had for a quick and easy sauce. 

I'll keep ya'll posted. unfortunately my pro camera is out of comission this weekend (left the memory card at work) but I still have some good pictures from my other camera!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

i made another smoker box out of a pie baking tin (pretty heavy and shallow pan) and tinfoil, a little bit bigger than the cast iron one, i put them both in there over the back burner (which is the only one on) 

after coming up to temp, with the back burner on the lowest, it's maintaining a consistent 225-230 temp. I also plugged up the back slot where the lid gap is with tinfoil....this will serve two purposes. keep the low temp and attempt to plug it up just a "little", but more importantly, keep me from peeking inside and lifting the lid!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Had no clue what a water pan was until AFTER I cooked....but the ribs were the best ribs I've ever cooked (caviat: the only ribs I've ever cooked!)

I went semi-outlaw with them and they were very very tender, I can see where a water pan would have made them a little moister, but for the most part, beer in the foil kept them nice!

I followed the recipe pretty much spot on, with the exception of not using a smoker, but using my propane grill. I can say they were great, but certainly not "smoked"....perhaps, "a little smoke flavored"...I don't think the grill burner got real hot enough to "smoke" the wood I even had in the box much. No worries though, my expectations for "smoked" weren't high.

bottom line, i don't think they could have been any better unless I had a smoker! 














































I was missing granulated onion as well...





















































the lowest temp my grill could go with the backburner only on its lowest setting. understanding that the surface was a little hotter, I didn't do full 2 hours.

after i had them wrapped and on for 1.5 hours I put the bbq sauce on (from webers grilling cookbook, the cola sauce) 









our TV dinner (we've been addicted to The Wire and finally got to the last episode on the DVD's)


----------

